# David Letterman on President Bush



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

This is very true... we can be a pathetic people...
Please take the time to read this!​
*David Letterman on President Bush*


No matter what your political convictions are this is an eye opener....
What a thankless people we are!!!

David Letterman on President Bush
(Surprising)

David L etterman wrote this; it's the David we don't often see....

As most of you know I am not a President Bush fan, nor have I ever been, but this is not about Bush, it is about us, as Americans, and it seems to hit the mark
'The other day I was reading Newsweek magazine and came across some Poll data I found rather hard to believe. It must be true given the source, right?
The Newsweek poll alleges that 67 percent of Americans are unhappy with the direction the country is headed and 69 percent of the country is unhappy with the performance of the President. In essence 2/3 of the citizenry just ain't happy and want a change. S o being the knuckle dragger I am, I started thinking, 'What are we so unhappy about?''

A.. Is it that we have electricity and running water 24 hours a day, 7 Days a week?

B.. Is our unhappiness the result of having air conditioning in the summer and heating in the winter?

C.. Could it be that 95.4 percent of these unhappy folks have a job?

D.. Maybe it is the ability to walk into a grocery store at any time and see more food in moments than Darfur has seen in the last year?

E.. Maybe it i s the ability to drive our cars and trucks from the Pacific Ocean to the Atlantic Ocean without having to present identification papers as we move through each state?

F.. Or possibly the hundreds of clean and safe motels we would find along the way that can provide temporary shelter?

G.. I guess having thousands of restaurants with varying cuisine from around the world is just not good enough either

H. Or could it be that when we wreck our ca r, emergency workers show up and provide services t o help all and even send a helicopter to take you to the hospital.

I.. Perhaps you are one of the 70 percent of Americans who own a home.

J.. You may be upset with knowing that in the unfortunate case of a fire, a group of trained firefighters will appear in moments and use top notch equipment to extinguish the flames, thus saving you, your family, and your belongings.

K.. Or if, while at home watching one of your many flat screen TVs, a burglar or prowler intrudes, an officer equipped with a gun and a bullet-proof vest wil l come to defend you and your family against attack or loss.

L.. This all in the backdrop of a neighborhood free of bombs or militias raping and pillaging the residents. Neighborhoods where 90% of teenagers own cell phones and computers.

M.. How about the complete religious, social and political freedoms we enjoy that are the envy of everyone in the world?

Maybe that is what has 67% of you folks unhappy.

Fact is, we are the largest group of ungrateful, spoiled brats the world has ever seen. No wonder the world loves the US., yet has a20great disdain for its citizens. They see us for what we are. The most blessed people in the world who do nothing but complain about what we don't have, and what we hate about the country instead of thanking the good Lord we live here.

I know, I know. What about the president who took us into war and has no plan to get us out? The president who has a measly 31 percent approval rating? Is this the same president who guided the nation in the dark days after 9/11? The president that cut taxes to bring an economy out of recession? Could this be the same guy who has been called every name in the book for succeeding in keeping all the spoiled ungrateful brats safe from terrorist attacks? The commander in chief of an all-volunteer army that is out there defending you and me?

Did you hear how bad the President is on the news or talk show? Did this news affect you so much, make you so unhappy you couldn't take a look around for yourself and see all the good things and be glad? Think about it......are you upset at the President because he actually caused you personal pain OR is it because the 'Media' told you he was failing to kiss your sorry ungratef ul behind every day. Make no mistake about it.

The troops in Iraq and Afghanistan have volunteered to serve, and in many cases may have died for your freedom. There is currently no draft in this country. They didn't have to go. They are able to refuse to go and end up with either a ''general'' discharge, an 'other than honorable'' discharge or, worst case scenario, a ''dishonorable' ' discharge after a few days in the brig.

So why then the flat-out discontentment in the minds of 69 percent of Americans?

Say what you want but I blame it on the media. If it bleeds it leads and they specialize in bad news. Everybody will watch a car crash with blood and guts. How many will watch kids selling lemonade at the corner? The media knows this and media outlets are for-profit corporations. They offer what sells, and when criticized, try to defend their actions by 'justifying' them in one way or another. Just ask why they tried to allow a murderer like O.J. Simpson to write a book about how he didn't kill his wife, but if he did he would have done it this way......Insane!

Turn off the TV, burn Newsweek, and use the New York T imes for the bottom of your bird cage. Then start being grateful for all we have as country. There is exponentially more good than bad. We are among the most blessed people on Earth and should thank God several times a day, or at least be thankful and appreciative.' 'With hurricanes, tornados, fires out of control, mud slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms tearing up the country from one end to another, and with the threat of bird flu and terrorist attacks, 'Are we sure this is a good time to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?'
David Letterman

Please keep this in circulation. There are so many people who need to read this and grasp the truth of it all
​


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/hitnail.asp

Written by this guy:
http://www.worldnetdaily.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53028

Who is CEO of:
http://www.swissamerica.com/index.php


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*I figured that left-wing liberal Dave Letterman wouldn't write anything positive about a Republican, any Republican. He's just another cog in the Hollyweird Liberal Elite who are insulated from the common man by a few million dollars a year and several summer homes on each coast. A putz by any other name is Dave Letterman. *


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Regardles, this is just a blatant piece of propaganda. Bush's approval rating has nothing to do with this laundry list of liberties and luxuries. Anyone here not have electricity and running water before he was in office? Heating and air conditioning? A Job? Food? Were any of us not able to drive cross-country and stay in clean hotels along the way? How bout drive through Canada without a passport?  Anyone having their neighborhood bombed or not allowed to attend church, synagogue or any other house of prayer? ...and so on. The one has _nothing _to do with the other.

Now how 'bout 67% being "unhappy with the direction the country is headed". Does that equate to being a spoiled brat and not appreciating what we've got, or is it more like not liking the prospect of loosing some of the things on this list that we appreciate so dearly?

Liberal or Conservative, Republican or Democrat, we all want Liberty, Freedom, and to live well with our friends and families.

Eye on the prize people!

Don't let them play you with this us against them b.s.!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Gas is equal in price to a gallon of milk in this economy, there's a shocker. One is made locally and pasturized & homogenized within 50 miles and sold in gallon containers for $3.50 at your local Kwik-E-Mart. *
*Another is pumped from 25 miles below earth, half a world away. It goes through a pipeline, onto a very large ship. It's shipped all the way to a refinery where it's strained, refined & strained again and has addatives put in it. It then goes into a storage container where it's pumped into a large 18 wheel truck which offloads it into underground tanks at your local Kwik-E-Mart. It's then pumped from the container in the ground to your gas tank where it's used to get you to work to make money to buy that gallon of milk. *

*We'll never get rich at this job we do but we'll live comfortably if you don't overextend yourself. Why live like a King on a Knights salary? The people that are in trouble have overextended themselves and did not plan wisely or remember history ALWAYS repeats itself. *

*I totally agree what the first post in this thread says except for the fact that it wasn't uttered by uber liberal Dave Letterman. I appreciate what this country has done for me every day. We may have hit a rough patch, but it sure beats a repeat of 9-11. Kudo's to my President. *


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

And after watching Letterman destroy McCain last night after the candidate stood him up on his show there can be no doubt where he stands politically.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

There's never been any doubt. He's a complete and total communis....sorry, liberal. I think overall it's probably best McCain didn't go on the show. No doubt he would have been subjected to a litany of bullcrap from Dave in a snide and sarcastic manner.

I used to like Letterman. He can be damn funny but in his old age, he's become more of a political spokesman than a mere talk show host and though I believe everyone is entitled to their own opinion, he should keep the politics the hell off his talk show. If he wants to be political, at least be honest like Bill Mahar and spew your diarreah of the mouth on a show designed for it.

No, I don't like Bill Mahar.


----------

